#  "    " -  71

## Vit/rx0at

* . 
,       " 71". 


  "    " -  71.*

  "    " -  71,     ,         ,    ,    .

  ""      ,   ,    .       ,    . 

*1.   .
         ,       .*

2.  .
  16.04.2016 . 
   07.00 - 07.59 UT (14.00  14.59  ) 
    :

1 : 07.00 - 07.15 UT (14.00 - 14.15  )
2 : 07.15 - 07.30 UT (14.15 - 14.30  )
3 : 07.30 - 07.45 UT (14.30 - 14.45  )
4 : 07.45 - 07.59 UT (14.45 - 14.59  )
      UTC.

 : FM
: 144  145.000-145.700 
432  431.800-433.000 

12.5.   144
25   432
               .
    ,      .
  : "  , - UB0ADW - "

3.    .

3.1        24dx,  : RX0AT, RU0AB, R0ABZ, UB0ABG, RU0AMM.
*3.2       ,     .* 
3.3         24dx.ru

4. .

SO    .
SO144   ,   144 .
SO432   ,   432 .
SWL  ,   
SWL SDR  ,   SDR    24dx.ru
       ,       ,       .        .

*     ,          .   ,   ,    -    CLUB.  - CLUB: 9U", "CLUB: 0A", "CLUB: 0S"  ...   .       24dx.ru.
  ,         QTH .
       .*

5.  .

*5.1      ,   RS,   "  71" (71    ).*
5.2       . 
5.3    SO  SWL        .          .
    ,      ,   ,     .
5.4      :
    ;
   ( )  3 .
6. DX-.
6.1        50 .        DX-.
6.2  DX-.
 144  145.000-145.200 
 432 - 431.800-432.500 
6.3        50 .     DX- .
7.  .
7.1      .      ,      .
       "    ".      2-  .

8. .

      24dx.ru   3-     ,           : info@24dx.ru
    .
SWL () -      : info@24dx.ru
    "cabrilo" 
   :
START-OF-LOG: 3.0
CREATED-BY: TR4W v.4.243 [RUS]
CALLSIGN: UB0ABG
CONTEST: EUROPEAN VHF
CLAIMED-SCORE: 18
CATEGORY-ASSISTED: NON-ASSISTED
CATEGORY-BAND: 2M
CATEGORY-MODE: MIXED
CATEGORY-OPERATOR: SINGLE-OP
CATEGORY-POWER: LOW
CLUB: 0A
LOCATION: NO65kx32gm
QSO: 144 FM 2015-04-18 0701 UB0ABG 59 RU0AB 59 71 
QSO: 144 FM 2015-04-18 0702 UB0ABG 59 R0ABZ 59 71
QSO: 144 FM 2015-04-18 0703 UB0ABG 59 R0ABT 59 71 
QSO: 432 FM 2015-04-18 0704 UB0ABG 59 RU0AB 59 71
QSO: 432 FM 2015-04-18 0705 UB0ABG 59 R0ABT 59 71
QSO: 432 FM 2015-04-18 0706 UB0ABG 59 R0ASD 59 71
END-OF-LOG:

     !   CLUB      . , 0S  9U.
   ,         QTH .
       .

9.  ()         24dx.ru .       UTC.  ,   ,    ,        ,       24dx.ru.
          .
      24dx.ru  .
     3     .
  : info@24dx.ru

10. .

1.  ,        ,       .
2.  ,   "     "   .     .
3.    24dx.ru  ,         .

 24dx.ru

  .

----------

